# Less windy Wellington suburbs?



## jwbooth

Are there areas around Wellington that are less windy and/or warmer?

The NZ lifestyle seems like it would be very agreeable for myself, wife and 2 small kids, but coming from California, the cooler wetter windier weather might not be.


Thanks!


----------



## topcat83

jwbooth said:


> Are there areas around Wellington that are less windy and/or warmer?
> 
> The NZ lifestyle seems like it would be very agreeable for myself, wife and 2 small kids, but coming from California, the cooler wetter windier weather might not be.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Any reason you want to live in Wellington? 
Generally the East coast is sunnier & dryer.


----------



## jwbooth

The career opportunity for me is in Wellington.


----------



## Song_Si

even the 'windy' suburbs have calm/sheltered areas, eg parts of Island Bay heading inland towards Berhampore, best indication I think is look at the gardens, what grows changes quickly from sheltered to exposed areas; I once rented a place off Melrose Rd in I Bay, a little oasis on a long driveway, 5 houses tucked into the hillside. The down-side (and there is always one!) is that due to the landscape we couldn't get Sky/satellite tv as was a poor reception area, and mobile ph coverage wasn't the best either. 
The catch with Wgtn is that if it has a view, it has wind. I wouldn't rush into buying till you've settled, looked around suburbs (on a bad day), happy with your job and commuter options, could be a factor on where you choose to live if spending 2 hrs a day to/from work isn't on your 'to do' list. First place I lived when I moved to Wgtn was Karori as a friend had a house there and suited him to have someone help pay the mortgage; I lasted one winter, have never lived anywhere so cold, frosts and often mist/fog till late morning, damp and not a place I would recommend, despite it being seen as a fashionable/expensive suburb.


----------

